# Microsoft.Windows.Store Appx download(11609.1000.117.0).



## 李晓萌 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,I'm come back！



Windows Store Update 11609.1000.117.0 download.
Appx file.


▼
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1i4WyV9F


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 1, 2016)

Please read before posting

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68927066&postcount=5


----------



## MrCego (Oct 1, 2016)

Inside, the filename is Microsoft.WindowsStore_11608.1001.494.0


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 2, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Please read before posting
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68927066&postcount=5

Click to collapse





Oh,sorry.


----------

